# Die Server sind Down? No Problem!



## Soranu (3. Juni 2009)

So, ich begrüße euch recht herzlich zu meinem Thema hier auf www.buffed.de!
Ich habe vor einigen Wochen schon ein Video hier erstellt, nun denke ich aber das dieses nicht in den Sammelthread passen würde!
Ich spreche von einer Abwechslung zu World of Warcraft!
Die Rede ist von Phun.
Ein 2D Physik Spielchen.
Ich habe dazu direkt mal ein kleines Video gebastelt.
In der Video Discription findet ihr den *Downloadlink*!

MfG Soranu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier das Video: 

Falls ihr so gütig seid euch das Video auch auf Youtube anzusehen und mir ein paar Kommentare + Sternchen hinterlassen mögt:
>>> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKhZpMSplh0 <<<

Edith meint: Nein es ist kein Keylogger.


----------



## Estren (3. Juni 2009)

Benutz am besten den Tag: 
	
	



```
[youtube]sKhZpMSplh0[/youtube]
```


----------



## Hotgoblin (3. Juni 2009)

Naja hat halt nicht viel mit WoW zu
tun ,aber cooles Game und hast ne super Stimme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soranu (3. Juni 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Naja hat halt nicht viel mit WoW zu
> tun ,aber cooles Game und hast ne super Stimme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke dir!
Naja wo noch eben die Server down waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## direct-Gaming (3. Juni 2009)

Ein bisschen krank aber ganz cool! Danke für den Link!


----------



## Kronas (3. Juni 2009)

bevor jemand meckert, dass man bei buffed die videobeschreibung nicht sehen kann: unten aufs youtube logo klicken, ihr werdet sofort zur originalseite weitergeleiter

btt: nettes video, habs mir das ding sofort gezogen


----------



## Soranu (3. Juni 2009)

Das wusste ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Deswegen hab ich einfach mal flott den Original youtube Link druntergepappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnarak (3. Juni 2009)

He, Danke....cooles Teil !


----------



## Manitu2007 (3. Juni 2009)

also Crazy Mashines 1 und 2 is besser und lustiger, aber netter zeitvertreib das Proggie


----------



## Soranu (3. Juni 2009)

Ich merke gerade wie ich mich im Video verspochen habe *schäm* 
Aufbauung xD 

Danke für euer Feedback. =)
Ich nehm sowohl positives als auch negatives sehr gerne entgegen^^


----------



## yves1993 (3. Juni 2009)

Für einen wie mich der bissl so spielereien mit Physik mag und derzeit kein WoW aufgrund eines kaputten Bildschirms spielen kann (-.-)
ist das ja ganz toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich saug mir das ding mal, Danke hast mich neugierig gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (3. Juni 2009)

http://www.addictinggames.com/theworldshardestgame.html

Find ich persöhnlich besser.


----------



## Gfiti (3. Juni 2009)

Phun ftw!
Hab das schon ne ganze Weile aufm PC. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (3. Juni 2009)

Soranu schrieb:


> Ich nehm sowohl positives als auch negatives sehr gerne entgegen^^



"bin ja kein arschloch" Ich weiss net, aber den Teil fand ich am besten im Video. Hab mir das Teil gleich mal runtergeladen, danke für den Tip =)


----------



## Soranu (3. Juni 2009)

EHEHEHEHE schrieb:


> http://www.addictinggames.com/theworldshardestgame.html
> 
> Find ich persöhnlich besser.



Das ist ein super Game, aber das kannst du nicht mit Spielen wie Phun bzw Crazy Mashines 1 , 2 vergleichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wobei Crazy Mashines 1 und 2 Geld kosten?
Wenn ich lüge steinigt mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: @WeRkO Hehe


----------



## yves1993 (3. Juni 2009)

Cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habs gerade heruntergeladen. Phun makes Fun! Sag ich da nur... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terratec (3. Juni 2009)

Das worldhardestgame macht seinem Namen alle Ehre...schon 35 Tode und erst Stufe 2 -.-


----------



## Soranu (3. Juni 2009)

Bin da bis Level 14 gekommen =)
Aber beim Thema bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich mache demnächst mal ein Video über die Funktionen von Phun... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (3. Juni 2009)

Netter Zeitvertreib für Zwischendurch 9/10

Aber eine Frage:
Liegt das an meinem Rechner oder hat das Programm noch ein paar Macken? Bei der Wasseranimation schmiert der bei mir jedesmal ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Nex  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soranu (3. Juni 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Netter Zeitvertreib für Zwischendurch 9/10
> 
> Aber eine Frage:
> Liegt das an meinem Rechner oder hat das Programm noch ein paar Macken? Bei der Wasseranimation schmiert der bei mir jedesmal ab
> ...



Naja probiere es halt mit weniger/keinem Wasser oder stelle die Options in Phun anders ein.
Phun fordert eigentlich nicht viel Rechenleistung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soranu.


----------



## Greshnak (3. Juni 2009)

Kannst du erklären wie man so ein ganzes Szenario auch abspeichern kann?
Verstehe das nicht ganz ^^


----------



## Soranu (3. Juni 2009)

Es müsste ne Option namens /Save/ geben.
Dort speicherst du dein "Szenario" Und unter "Load" kannst du es wieder Laden.
Zu finden unter der Schaltfläche Data 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*grinsebacke*


----------



## Kronas (3. Juni 2009)

Soranu schrieb:


> Naja probiere es halt mit weniger/keinem Wasser oder stelle die Options in Phun anders ein.
> Phun fordert eigentlich nicht viel Rechenleistung
> 
> 
> ...


wie geht denn wasser? suche es vergeblich


----------



## Soranu (3. Juni 2009)

Rechtsklick auf einen Gegenstand "Kreis" oder Eben was du hast^^
Dann gehst du auf Geometry Options [Oder so^^] Und dann auf Move into Water.


----------



## Anduris (3. Juni 2009)

du redest echt geil^^ xDD
doch das Spiel gefällt mir schon muss ich sagen!


----------



## Drazmodaan (3. Juni 2009)

das selbe/ so was ähliches gibts doch als IPhone-app oder nich? Hab das zumindest mal gezockt....


----------



## Soranu (3. Juni 2009)

Drazmodaan schrieb:


> das selbe/ so was ähliches gibts doch als IPhone-app oder nich? Hab das zumindest mal gezockt....



Hm... Ich habe mir mal paar Apps angeschaut, aber keines wie Phun gefunden^^
Währe nice wenn du uns mal den Namen von dem App geben könntest... *Intresse*


----------



## Shizo. (3. Juni 2009)

EHEHEHEHE schrieb:


> http://www.addictinggames.com/theworldshardestgame.html
> 
> Find ich persöhnlich besser.




Das hart^^


----------



## Megamage (3. Juni 2009)

Das Teil ist mal ENDGEIL!



Drazmodaan schrieb:


> das selbe/ so was ähliches gibts doch als IPhone-app oder nich? Hab das zumindest mal gezockt....



NEEEED!


----------



## Soranu (3. Juni 2009)

Megamage schrieb:


> Das Teil ist mal ENDGEIL!
> 
> 
> 
> NEEEED!



Ich auch deswegen Frage ich ja nach dem Namen des Teiles^^


----------



## yves1993 (3. Juni 2009)

Mh also das Problem mit dem Wasser habe ich auch.
Sobald ich auch nur etwas eher kleines in Wasser umwandle läuft das Spiel mit nur noch 1 FPS ca.
Einstellungen bringen nix. Ok, mein Laptop ist absolut schrott, jedoch laufen alle anderen Hintergrundprogramme, Internet usw Lagfrei...


----------



## Soranu (3. Juni 2009)

Vielleicht liegt es am RAM?
Bin da nicht so der Experte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (3. Juni 2009)

Mh keine Ahnung. Ich versuchs dann in 2 Wochen auf meinem richtigen PC wieder ... >.<


----------



## Soranu (3. Juni 2009)

Wohl besser. Scheint wohl doch so zu sein dass Phun echt RAM frisst wie Sau =)




Achja bitte vergesst nicht auf Youtube.de mich mit comments zu überhäufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann folgen bald neue Videos.^^
Auf dass ich meine Stimme nich verliere **grins**


----------



## Terratec (3. Juni 2009)

Sobald ihr Wasser verwendet muss der Zigtausende von Polygonen berechnen.(weil sich das Wasser ja verteilt und nicht in einem Batzen bleibt. => mehr "Ecken") Wenn ich in hoher Auflösung mit Blender Wasser animiert darstellen möche, darf ich gut 3 1/2 Stunden rendern...
Selbst wenn das Spiel "nur" 2D ist, braucht man EINIGES an Leistung um Wasser richtig darzustellen.
Wenn sich in WoW das Volumen des Wassers ändern würde, wenn man als Spieler hineingeht, dann könnte auch niemand mehr flüssig spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kasching (3. Juni 2009)

crazy machines gibs für iphone und ipod touch . Geht einfach mal auf die Seite. BTW : Crazy Machines 3 - Neues aus dem Labor ist auch geil ^^


----------



## EisblockError (3. Juni 2009)

Sieht aber nach echt viel arbeit aus um 1 mal sowas zu machen.


----------



## Soranu (3. Juni 2009)

Terratec schrieb:


> Sobald ihr Wasser verwendet muss der Zigtausende von Polygonen berechnen.(weil sich das Wasser ja verteilt und nicht in einem Batzen bleibt. => mehr "Ecken") Wenn ich in hoher Auflösung mit Blender Wasser animiert darstellen möche, darf ich gut 3 1/2 Stunden rendern...
> Selbst wenn das Spiel "nur" 2D ist, braucht man EINIGES an Leistung um Wasser richtig darzustellen.
> Wenn sich in WoW das Volumen des Wassers ändern würde, wenn man als Spieler hineingeht, dann könnte auch niemand mehr flüssig spielen
> 
> ...



Währe doch ne Super Idee die Phun Engine in WoW einzufügen XD
So als Minigame


----------



## yves1993 (3. Juni 2009)

o_O
Kannst du mir pls diese seltsamen Wörter wie Blender, rendern usw erklären?
Versteh nur Bahnhof...


----------



## Soranu (3. Juni 2009)

Rendern --> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rendern

Hoffe ich konnte Helfen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Kr4ZoR (3. Juni 2009)

sehr nettes programm muss man sagen aber bei mir funktionieren diverse funktionen nicht... ich kann z.b. keinen kreis bauen.. in phun 4 und phun 5 nicht.. ist eig sehr schade wenn man sich eine kanone bauen will


----------



## Soranu (3. Juni 2009)

Ihr müsst euch schon die neuste Version Laden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ihr eine alte habt kommt/kann soetwas vorkommen.
Achja Wenn ihr mich schon in Skype addet, dann bitte habt ein Headset =)

Skype ID : dewenmage


----------



## Soranu (3. Juni 2009)

/push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Leute... Ich musste mir grad schonwieder 2 Leute ohne Headset antuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OMGlooool (3. Juni 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> also Crazy Mashines 1 und 2 is besser und lustiger, aber netter zeitvertreib das Proggie



äääähm gar nicht?


----------



## Soranu (3. Juni 2009)

OMGlooool schrieb:


> äääähm gar nicht?



Ich finde man sollte seine eigene Meinung über ein Spiel haben dürfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Crazy Mashines ist super, Phun aber auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kr4ZoR (3. Juni 2009)

ich hab mir phun 5 beta gesaugt was neueres hab ich auf der hp nicht gefunden aber trd. funktionieren die kreise nicht ;(


----------



## Soranu (3. Juni 2009)

Siehe Unten


----------



## Soranu (3. Juni 2009)

So...

Hier geht es zu Teil 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhaIaqKJjYg

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Soranu


----------



## Soranu (1. September 2009)

Beschreibung wurde AKtualliesiert.


----------



## Alohajoe (1. September 2009)

Soranu schrieb:


> So...
> 
> Hier geht es zu Teil 2
> 
> ...


Link funktioniert nicht.

"Fehlermeldung:
Der Link, der Dich zu dieser Seite geführt hat, scheint beschädigt oder nicht mehr aktuell zu sein."


----------



## Soranu (1. September 2009)

Wurde gefixt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonique (1. September 2009)

also ich hab das problem, dass in dem spiel irgendwie bei mir kein "ausführknopf" mitgeliefert wurde, als ich das egsaugt habe. Soll heißen, ich muss immer irgendwie in den phun-ordner rein um das zu öffnen und dann da auf einen knopf drücken, wenn ich mir diesen Knopf dann auf den desktop ziehe, beschwert sich mein rechner, wenn ich versuche, ihn auszuführen und das ganze funktioniert nicht mehr. Außerdem hat sich mein virenprogramm gleich über einen virus pikiert. =(


----------



## lordtheseiko (1. September 2009)

das is mal geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheStormrider (1. September 2009)

Nettes Programm - Das Wasser laggt leider total, aber macht sonst richtig F(Ph)un.


----------



## Soranu (1. September 2009)

Ab ner gewissen Menge Wasser, wirds schlimm, stimmt.


----------



## Cold Play (1. September 2009)

zum TE ich finds sehr interessant und werde mir das spiel gleich mal runterladen.

dabei fänd ichs persönlich nett wenns ein thread gibt wo mehrere Leute immer mal wieder kleine minigames vorstellen.

mfg

CP


----------



## Soranu (1. September 2009)

Vll erröffne ich ja ma leins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

